# Help me find a grease for my chute



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi guys, I have this Honda HSS928TC. It has one winter old.

I need to put some grease on the chute and want to know what is best for it. I need it from English | Canadian Tire 

I have this hone, want to know if it's good enough or not at all.

I don't mind going at the store and getting whatever is best for my precious snowblower.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

KaRLiToS said:


> Hi guys, I have this Honda HSS928TC. It has one winter old.
> 
> I need to put some grease on the chute and want to know what is best for it. I need it from English | Canadian Tire
> 
> ...


Your link does not work, just goes to the canadian tire home page. You need a low temperature thin grease that stays thin in cold weather. You don't need a lot.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I forgot to put the link actually, sorry, loll

MotoMaster White Spray Grease | Canadian Tire

It is this one


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Something like this should be good for about 50 applications.
Mystik Low Temperature Grease | Canadian Tire


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Several years ago I bought a box of acid brushes like this. 
I only have a couple left and need to order some more. They have been used for a lot of things, including something like applying a touch of grease here and there.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I will go buy some grease for sure tomorrow. Thanks my friend.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

just use black AP grease. or you can get the FOO,FOO stuff like BROTHER FROG uses.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

White lithium spray is ok in low temps too. It's used a lot in shops for lubing automotive door, hood and trunk hinges, latch mechanisms inside the door since you can "shoot" it and it sticks and also the strikers.

For keeping the chute rotating smoothly you can pretty much use any lubricant including oil. With oil you might want to add a few drops now and then during the season where greasing it would be good for quite some time.

As Brother PS pointed out I tend to use the "Foo Foo" stuff. Also known as synthetic wheel bearing grease but I have it on hand for automotive work. Also have it loaded into the grease gun :icon-hgtg:


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I haven't found any foo foo or black AP grease at Canadian Tire. I'm heading there by the way, if you find something from there thay is good for my snowblower (any thing) . just let me know.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Slyd Glide is a pretty decent grease. Its available at Napa stores.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

KaRLiToS said:


> I haven't found any foo foo or black AP grease at Canadian Tire. I'm heading there by the way, if you find something from there thay is good for my snowblower (any thing) . just let me know.


Pretty sure Canadian Tire sells all purpose grease, I think I have it in my grease gun at the moment


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the help. I went with dbert choice with the mystik grease.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

It'll have fresh breath.
I used the be in love with the white lithium spray,(and I still am mostly), but stuff I put it on a year or two ago feels very waxy and sticky now.
I put some extreme low temp grease (molykote 33) on mine just a few days ago. We'll see how it does and if it gets gummy with age.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

KaRLiToS said:


> Thank you everyone for the help. I went with dbert choice with the mystik grease.


I like that grease on the left. Looks minty


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Motor City said:


> Slyd Glide is a pretty decent grease. Its available at Napa stores.


You must have a strange Napa store.
I Googled it and found Amazon files it under
_Health & Personal Care › Sexual Wellness › Safer Sex › Lubricants_

but it does have vitamin b, vitamin c and vitamin e


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess you will be all lubed up for awhile.:facepalm_zpsdj194qhk::icon_whistling::wavetowel2:


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

3M Clear Silicone Paste A non-melting#44; water resistant#44; 100% solids#44; silicone compound designed to protect surfaces from oxidation.

I use this on my brake caliper and pads. I plan to use it on my snowblower, too. It's expansive. $24 for an 8-oz jar.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

dbert said:


> You must have a strange Napa store.
> I Googled it and found Amazon files it under
> _Health & Personal Care › Sexual Wellness › Safer Sex › Lubricants_
> 
> but it does have vitamin b, vitamin c and vitamin e


koff koff Spit take... ROFL


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

This is what I am using and so far so good. 
https://www.pepboys.com/product/details/8988843/00468


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

No likes for my picture .

I applied some scope to my snowblower, It is ready for the fresh cold.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

KaRLiToS said:


> No likes for my picture .
> 
> I applied some scope to my snowblower, It is ready for the fresh cold.


 once again I don't get it about the scope????????????


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't know why it was there in my garage, so I decided to include it in the photo, thats it. 

The picture was just to show that I bought the mystik grease that dbert linked me to. The silicone lube is to shoot everywhere on the snowblower before the first snow.


----------

